
What is going on with the Censorship post on r/pics? - imglorp
https://www.reddit.com/r/OutOfTheLoop/comments/ctqpbv/what_is_going_on_with_the_censorship_post_on_rpics/
======
imglorp
The main observation is Tencent has a recent investment in Reddit.

[https://www.thestreet.com/technology/tencent-
invests-150-mil...](https://www.thestreet.com/technology/tencent-
invests-150-million-in-reddit-14863248)

